# Forget USC...Who's Going to NYU?



## duders (May 26, 2005)

Just wanted to know if anyone is going to NYU (TSOA), more specifically, the grad program?

I'm also interested in 'previous lives', if you were not in film before....

Any current grad students?


----------



## Hoeks (May 26, 2005)

undergrad senior if that helps haha know a couple of NYU alumnis (grad)

one hint if you go too the grad program...dont end like this guy tripodo from that filmschool doc

good luck


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (May 27, 2005)

soon to be freshman undergrad


----------



## jdunn555 (Jun 2, 2005)

sophomore transfer right here.


----------

